# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Tarihi ve Medeniyetleri >  AYASOFYANIN TEMELİ Bu araştırmada fetih Ayasofyası değil, daha Ayasofya ortada yo

## anau

*AYASOFYANIN TEMELİ*


Bu araştırmada fetih Ayasofyası değil, daha Ayasofya ortada yokken, temelinin nasıl Türklere ait olduğu ele alınmıştır. 
Asya Hunları,-tüm tarihçilerin genel kabulüne göre- kavimler göçünü M.Ö 150-200 yıllarında başlatmışlardır. Hun Türkleri batıya gelir, yol üzeri Ankara, Urfa taraflarına uğrarlar. ('TürklerYecüc Mecüctür' hikayeleri bu dönemde Arap kaynaklarına girer.) Bir süre buralarda duraklasalar da yollarına devam ederler. 310lu yıllarda Avrupada, Macaristanda, *Bizans kapılarındadırlar.* Hun Türklerinin, Batı kaynaklarında en az iki kez bugünkü İstanbul kapılarında oldukları yazılıdır. *Büyük Çekmeceye* kadar gelip o günkü Bizans İmparatorunu haraca (vergiye) bağlayarak, İstanbulu işgal etmeden şehre girip; bu günkü At Meydanı-Sultanahmet Meydanı ve Ayasofyanın bulunduğu yerde çadır kurup, tabiri caizse buraları konsolosluk toprağı ilan ederler. 
*Tüm Batı tarihçileri bu haraç olayını hazmedemediklerinden dolayı; İstanbulda deprem olmuş 1.Costantinin yaptırdığı surlar yıkılmıştır. Bu yüzden Bizans, kayıtsız şartsız Türklere teslimiyeti kabul etti* derler. Yani Hunların elini kolu sallayarak Bizansın göbeğine gelmesini depremde yıkılan surlara bağlarlar. Burada küçük not; surların yıkılması doğrudur, zira Sultan FATİH *1.Costantinin* surlarını değil, *Theodosiusun* sonradan yaptırdığı surları deler, bunlar da bilinir 
*Priskos, Atilla ile Vatikan ve tüm batı ülkeleri ile arasında diplomatlık yapan kişidir. Atillayı en ince ayrıntısına kadar tasvir yapan bir kişidir ve kitap yazar bu tüm batı kaynaklarında mevcuttur. Priskos:* *http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Priskos* 
*Bu şahsın kitabını ülkemizde bir akademisyen de çevirmiştir. Elde olan nüshalarını çevirmiştir. Birde sözde kayıp olan -Vatikan arşivlerinde bulunan- sıklıkla batı tarihçilerinin Priskosun işte bu 'kayıp parşömenlerine' dayanarak yazdıkları ve Türklere kin kustukları kitaplar da vardır.* En meşhuru sahte Hun tarihçisi diye batının dahi kabul ettiği *Marsilyanustur.* 4.asırda Herodot tarihinin kahramanlarını Hunlara uyarlayarak bir Hun tarihi yazar. Çağımızda bu hikâyenin Herodotta geçtiği meydana çıkınca, batının dahi sahte Hun tarihçisi unvanını verdiği şahıs. Yine Bizans tarihçisi Papaz asıllı Türklere büyük kin duyan *Jordaneste Priskosun kayıp parşömenlerinden okuyup, yazdım diyen bir yalancıdır ki bu da Batı tarihçilerince tespit edilmiştir.* Uzun uzun yazmayacağım bunlar zaten bilinen konulardır. 
*Atilla, Papa Leoya diz çöktürüp, köpek gibi yalvartıp, ayağını öptürmüştür.* Bunu hazmedemeyen batı tarihçileri, güya Atilla, Papanın önünde kutsandı, hatta Hristiyan oldu zırvasını yazsalarda, yazılı belgeler, özellikle batılı bazı kaynaklar yok edilemediğinden mecburen bu görüşlerini yalanlamıştırlar. 
http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/haber.php?haber_id=1371 
 
*Papaların kölelerin ayaklarını öpme âdeti, o zamanki Papanın Atillanın ayağını öpmesinden sonra başlamıştır.* Atillanın, Papaya ayağını öptürmesini bir türlü hazmedemeyen Vatikan, sonradan Bak Papa kölelerin ayağını öpüyor hikâyesini uydurmuşlardır. Bırakın bu ayakları, bırakın bu yalanları...  
 
Hatta bu olaydan sonra *Hunlar Türk değil, Macardır* diye iddia etmeleri de yine bu dönemdedir. Sonra bu zırvayı da tarihin gerçekleri yüzünden Asya Hunlarının Türk olduğunu kabul etmişlerdir. 
VATİKANDA bilinen bir çok belge, kitap zaman zaman gün yüzüne; kazara veya çeşitli nedenlerle çıkmaktadır. Vatikan arşivlerinde kayıp denilen *'Priskos'un parşömenleri'* de dahil bir çok belge vardır. Vatikanda her Papa değişiminde birçok tarihi kayıt, belge vs. yeminle ve mühürle yeni Papa tarafından teslim alınır. Papanın arşivcileri bu belgeler üzerlerinde çalışırlar. Bir Piskopos vardır ki bu kişi *Alessandro Sperellidir*. Papa tarafından görevlendirilen bu şahıs, arşiv yazıları ve Hristiyan teolojisi üzerine kitaplar yazar. Bunlardan biri 1664 basım orijinal devrin Papası imzalı aşağıdaki kitabıdır. 

 
 
  
Bu Piskopos, aynı zamanda pastoral devrin üç Papası ile çalışır. Papa Urbanus, Papa innocentius (1644 yılı) Papa Alexsander Septimus.  
1664 basım Papa Clemens imzalı iki cild kalın kitap ve Vatikan Arşivlerinde 83 sayfalık resim ve gravürlü Roma diplomasi tarih kitabı ki işte konu ile alakalı kitaptan bazı sayfalar:  
 
 
   
 
 
Yıl 1961. Türk tarihi ve Ayasofya tarihi için hatta İstanbul tarihi için çok önemli olan *Boğa Parşömeni Kodlu* ve Vatikan anayasası sırları da bulunan gizi arşiv mühürlü belgeler; 1961 yılında Papa XXIII. Ioannes (Jhon)'un arşivcisi tarafından açılır, Vatikan bunun haberini yayınlar. 
http://vaticaninsider.lastampa.it/en/inquiries-and-interviews/detail/articolo/concilio-24638/ (*)  
 
İçinde öyle şeyler çıkar ki; Türklerin Vatikanla olan diplomatik yazışmaları ve Alessandro Sperellinin Priskos ve daha eski diplomatın parşömenlerini kaynak göstererek yazdığı 1664 tarihli bu metinler çok önemlidir ve üstelik bunlar gravür resimlidir. 
Şimdi gelelim bu belgeler üzerinden yapılan gizli savaşlara; 
Soğuk savaş döneminde Sovyetler, Akdenize inmek ister. 1960da ABD Elçisi Başbakan Menderese bu belgeleri gösterir ve der ki; Ayasofyanın temeli sizindir, orası ilk önce Hristiyanlara değil, Türklere aittir, siz oradaydınız, açın bu müzeyi Sebep, Rus Ortodoks Kilisesine karşı yani 250 milyon bağlısı olan Kiliseye göndermedir. Daha sonra R. Regan döneminde bir elçi, Başbakan Özala aynı konuyu açar. Özal ise Baba Busha bu konuyu İstanbulda bir yemekte açar. 
 
http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/artikel.php?artikel_id=334 
Sovyetler dağıldığından dolayı, bu koz ortadan kalkar, üstü kapanır. Dolma Bahçe Sarayı'ndaki o yemekte, masada bulunan canlı şahit Mesut Yılmaz Beydir. Bu konu ile ilgi bilgileri paylaşmalıdır...... 
Şimdi gelelim üzerinden ABD ve Rusya'nın bile gizli savaşlar yürüttüğü ve Türk tarihi için çok önemli o belgeye: 
  
  
 
Bu resimde Alessandro Sperelliin gravürlerinde Sultan Ahmetteki Mısırdan gelen taş vardır ve ilk Bizans Kilisesi Aya İrini de açıkça görülür Nova Roma İstanbulun geçiş adıdır ve Costantinapol yazar. Resimde ayrıca Hun atlıları; 4 savaş atı ve 4 kımız sağılan kısrak vardır. Çadırda Göktürk harfleri vardır ki bu harfler bu gün Ayasofyanın ikinci katında aynen bulunmaktadır. 
  
  
http://ayasofyamuzesi.gov.tr/tr/i%C3%A7mayasofyada-viking-yaz%C4%B1s%C4%B1 
http://www.istanbulistan.net/muzeler/ayasofya-muzesi/ 
Saptırılmış şekilde yani asıl Aya İrini eski pagan tapınağı üzerine yapılmıştır duvarın hemen yanı *Hun otağıdır. Yani Hun toprağıdır. Bu arşiv belgesi bize neyi anlatıyor; bugünkü Ayasofya temeli, toprağı, Vatikan arşivlerindeki belgelerde de TurkuHunas olarak geçmektedir. Ve burası konsolosluk gibidir.* Daha sonraki yıllarda 1.Ayasofya tahtadan yapılıp, yok olmuştur. Bugünkü Ayasofya çok sonra yapılmıştır. *Nereye? Türk topraklarının üzerine* O günlerde her medeniyet, başka yapıların üzerine kendi yapılarını yaparlar. Hatırlayacaksınız bu günkü Topkapı Sarayı'nın altında çekim yapan belgeselciler de Haç bulmuşlardı. 
http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/id/25068013/ 
  
Unutulmamalıdır ki, Osmanlı'nın Sarayıda bu yapı üzerine yapılmıştı. 
*İşin önemli kısmını bir kez daha tekrar edelim; Bugünkü Ayasofya daha ortada yokken, Ayasofyanın bulunduğu yer Türk toprağıdır. Bunu da Vatikan arşivlerindeki yukarıdaki belgeden öğreniyoruz. Yani Fatih bizim olanı geri almıştır.* *Hristiyanlık açısından Ayasofya önemlidir algısı bilinçlidir. Vatikanın kendi belgesinde de görüldüğü gibi bu iddialar gerçek değildir.*

----------


## anau

*Latin istilası sırasında İstanbul yağmalanmıştır.* Mesela hipodrumun anıtsal giriş kapısının üzerinde bulunan dört at heykeli sökülerek, Venedik’e kaçırılır. Bugün bu dört at heykeli, Venedik’teki St. Marco Kilisesi’ndedir. 
At Meydanındaki Latin istilasında İtalya’ya kaçırılan/götürülen bu atlara bakın; aslında bunlar Hun atlarıdır. http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahal_Teke 
 
 
Hun tarihi konusunda 50 yıllık sapmalar vardır. Atilla’nın doğumuda, ölümüde tam bilinmez, tahminidir. Buralarda Atilla’nın amcaları daha önce hüküm sürmüşler bu da kabul edilir. Atilla’dan önce amca Rua İstanbul’da ölünce Vatikan şenlik yapar, tüm batı tarihçileri bunu da yazar.  
Mısır’dan gelen taş, Ayasofya yapılmadan  önce gelmiştir. Taşın geliş tarihi ve Ayasofya'nın yapılış tarihi bu belgelere bire bir uyar. Belgede Vatikan gizli arşiv mührü vardır aynı zamanda bu araştırma sırasında 1963’te yabancı dergiler için çekilmiş, yayınlanmamış bir çok fotoğrafta vardır. 
 
(Vatikan Gizli Arşiv Mührü.) 
   
 
 
(*Papa John, Türk Tarihi ile ilgili çok önemli bu belgeyi incelerken. Sağ alt köşede Vatikan Gizli arşiv mührü bulunmaktadır*.)   
  
  (Papa John Suriye Patriği ile birlikte.) 
  Bu Papa kimdir? Dinler arası diyalog deklarasyonunu ilk yayınlayan Papa’dır. 
http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/XXIII._Ioannes 1960 darbesinden sonra Ekümeniklik iddia eden Ortodokslar, Ayasofya konusunu Patrik Athenas ifade verirken acaba açıklamış mıdır, gizlemiş midir? Zira Vatikan Katolik’tir ve Ortodokslar’a düşmandırlar. Ruslar ise İstanbul’daki patriği tanımazlar. Ortodoks lideri olarak kendilerini deklare ederler.  
 
 
 
Patrik I. Athenagoras, 1948 ile 1972 yılları arasında Rum Ortodoks Patrikhanesi, 268.patriği olarak görev yapmıştır. 6 -7 Eylül olaylarında yabancı gönüllü tercümanla ifade verirken bir çok ifadeler sümen altı edilmiştir. Bu ifadelerde; Ayasofya belgeleri de konu edilmiştir. İstanbul’daki İtalyan konsolosluğu resmi yazışmalarında *Bartolemeo* isimli zarfta birçok belge fotoğraf Türk Devletinin eline geçmiştir. Buradaki tüm bilgiler fazlasıyla devletin elindedir.  
 
*Bu araştırma ve belgeler açıkça Ayasofya’nın Hristiyan dünyası için aslında teolojik kutsal bir anlam taşımadığını ispat ediyor. Bugün Ayasofya meselesi Hristiyan dünyasının meselesi algılatmalarıyla en azından müze konumunda tutulması sağlanıyor. Hatta burası kilise olarak açılsın diyen hainler, ahmaklar bu algının bilinçli veya bilinçsiz piyonlarıdır.*  
 Sonuçta Ayasofya yani Fetih Camii zaten kılıç hakkıdır ve zaten bizimdir. Bu çalışmanın gayesi, bütün dünyaya bu mabedin Hristiyan dünyasının malı gibi sunulmasını kanıtlarıyla ortadan kaldırıyor. Bu safsata şimdiye kadar başarılı olmuştu ama artık bu belgelerden sonra bu algıda yıkılacaktır. Çünkü konjonktüre göre Hristiyanlar bu algıyıda kullanıyorlar. Katolikler Ortodokslar'a karşı Ayasofya’yı cami olarak açın demekten çekinmiyorlar. Alessandro Sperelli’in Vatikan'daki biyografik kaydında dönemin Papası olduğuda yazılıdır. 
Kısacası Ayasofya daha yokken arsası binlerce hektarlık alan Hun Türklerinindi. Fatih bizim olanı bir kez daha geri almıştır. 
Napolyon’un, Vatikan arşivlerini Fransa’ya götürmesi sonucu yüzbinlerce kayıp belgenin varlığı hakkında bizzat Vatikan belgesel yapmıştır. *Bu yüzden daha bir çok belgenin ortaya çıkmasından korkan Vatikan, belge avcılığı yapan bir birim oluşturmuştur.* 
Bu arada yakında Vatikan’da büyük bir skandal daha çıkacaktır. Bu konu HabertürkTv “Öteki Gündem” programında ele alınmıştır izlemek isteyenler için: http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/haber.php?haber_id=3319 
 Ayasofya’nın açılması için daha ne beklenilmektedir? Bu arada bu araştırmanın Tv ve basında yer almasıyla, kendi kimliklerini açıktan açıklayıp, kendi ifadeleriyle *“üst derece dünyaca ünlü Şeytanilere”* hizmet ettiklerini söyleyen mailler ilgili kurumlarla paylaşılmıştır. 
*"Ateşle oynadığımızı" söyleyenlere bir çift söz; BİZ TÜRKÜZ, ATEŞİDE YAKARIZ!* 
Saygılarımla. 
*Oktan Keleş* 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
Twitter:@oktankeles 
(*) Aşağıdaki linkteki haberi ONALTIYILDIZ için özel olarak çeviren Zeki Dağaşan Kalperinimize teşekkür ederiz. 
http://vaticaninsider.lastampa.it/en/inquiries-and-interviews/detail/articolo/concilio-24638/ 
Papa XXIII. John' un, 1961 yılının Aralık ayında, beraberinde İkinci Vatikan Ekümenik Konsili'ni açıkladığı anayasanın bir kopyası Vatikan' da sergilendi. 
ANDREA TORNIELLI 
VATIKAN ŞEHRİ 
Bir "gizem" değil, muhtemelen bir tür umursamazlık. Hangisi olursa olsun gerçek şu ki, fideles laicos (inançlı hristiyanların kilise üyeleri) ne ilişkin, Papa John' un 25 Aralık 1961' de İkinci Vatikan Konsili' nde duyurduğu Papalık Anayasasının (Humanae Salutis) latince metni noksan. 
Bu, günümüze kadar taşınmış ve Scrinium tarafından Vatikan Gizli Arşivlerinin bir araya toplandığı limitli sayılardaki Humanae Salutis' in en değerli baskısı olan 5. cildi Examplaria Praetiosa' nın tanıtımı süresince Kilise Meclisi Salonunda yapılan tartışmalardan yalnızca bir tanesi. Bu yayınların ilerlemesi -yalın versiyonu daha geniş çapta ve ehil bir kitle için hazırlanırken, limitli baskı versiyonu da koleksiyonerler için tasarlanıyor- korunmuş belgeleri bir araya getiren kıymetli dökümanlardan bazılarının onarımına kaynak oluşturacak. 
İtalyan halk televizyonu RAI' nin Vatikan muhabiri Fabio Zavattaro bu sunuma moderatörlük yaptı. Sunumdaki diğer katılımcılar, Kutsal Latin Kilisesi Kütüphanecisi ve Arşivcisi Monsenyör Jean Luis Brugues, Gizli Arşiv Başkanı (ve dökümanların muhtelif versiyonlarını araştıran, filolojik ve karşılaştırmalı çalışma ve tefsir konularında otorite olan) Sergio Pagano ve Bologna İlahiyat Fakültesi Vakıf İdarecisi tarihçi Alberto Melloni. 
Başkan Pagano, sunum boyunca fetvanın el yazması parşömenler üzerindeki kelimelerinin bilinmeyenleri hakkında konuştu. Kendi deyimiyle, "şans eseri bir şekilde, tüm taslak ve düzeltmelere halen sahibiz, bu sayede fetvanın her bir safhasını yeniden yapılandırabiliriz" dedi. Bu makale, başlığı sebebiyle daima Papalık Anayasası olarak anılmış fakat aslında Pagano' nun metninde açıkladığı şekliyle, bu bir Papa fetvasından fazlası olarak görülmeli. 25 Aralık 1961' de Papa' nın imzasından bir önceki gece, metnin son hali Vatikan Gazetesi L'Osservatore Romano' ya ve Papalık Gizli Arşivi' ne gönderildi. "fideles laicos" kelimeleri gazetede yayınlanan basımda beliriyor fakat açık bir şekilde "christefideles" (hristiyanların inanç dolu insanları) teriminden bahseden orjinal fetva el yazmalarında hiçbir yerde görünmüyor. 
Vatikan Gizli Arşiv Başkanı, olabildiğince düzeltmeler yapıldığını, hatta Papa XXIII John' un bireysel sekreteri Monsenyör Loris Capovilla' nın kurşun kalem düzeltmelerini önerdiğini ve "ateist, dinsiz yada diğer mezhepten olan hristiyan kardeşlerinin hassasiyetlerini incitmeyen terimlerin kullanılması" için dikkatli olduklarını açıklıyor. Aynı anda Konsil Sekreteri Monsenyör Pericle Felici tarafından yapılan düzeltmeler, kendisinin Latin Papalık Mahkemesi ile ilişkileri ve derin papalık tavsiyeleri için endişelendiğini gösteriyor. 
Melloni, Humanae Salutis' in, XXIII. John' un da konsil hakkındaki görüşü olan, "Papa Roncalli' nin kardinalleri St. Paul Büyük Kilisesi' nde bir araya getirme niyetinde olduğu 1959 Ocak konuşması, fetva ve Ekim 1962' deki Gaudet Matter Ecclesia nutku (İkinci Vatikan Ekümenik Konsili' nin açılış bildirgesi istikrarlı gelişmeyi gösteriyor" fikrini içerdiğini açıkladı. Fetva devamında şunları gösteriyor: "yenilenmiş güven ortamı ve ekümenik ufuklar". Melloni, VI. Paul' e, bilim adamlarına, konsil dökümanlarına erişim hakkı tanıdığı için teşekkür etti. 
Monsenyör Pagano, İkinci Vatikan Konsili' ne uygulanan yaptırım ve ne kadar güncel olduğu konusundaki soruyu yanıtlarken ayinsel reformdan ve çelişkili sözünden bahsetti: Bazı büyük kiliselerin mihraplarında haç üzerinde asılı duran o yedi kollu şamdan görünce, kendi kendime, Sacrosanetum Concillium' un (kutsal ayin kuralları) ne kadar az anlaşıldığını düşünüyorum. Bu, XVI. Benedict' in papalığı döneminde mihrap hazırlıkları konusunda alınan kararlara ilişkin bir durumdu. 

10.07.2014

----------

